# Inexpensive HVLP systems



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

In my quest to find a cost effective HVLP system, I've found two units at the low end, the HF (Rockler) and Campbell Hausfeld HV1000 series unit. Several people have had good luck with the HF (Rockler) product, but I've seen little information on the CH product. Has anyone had any experience with this unit?

TTG


----------



## Ron P. (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the CH unit ,very satisfied with the quality,the price,the finish it put down.
With practice This unit does fine.

Ron


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm looking to buy one in the next week or two. One of the members of the club I belong too brought one in from HF. He let me try it, I think they are great. He paid $60, it was listed for $80 and he had a $20 coupon. What a deal, you can't go wrong with that price.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

rmaxa said:


> I'm looking to buy one in the next week or two. One of the members of the club I belong too brought one in from HF. He let me try it, I think they are great. He paid $60, it was listed for $80 and he had a $20 coupon. What a deal, you can't go wrong with that price.


I agree, if I could get one of those coupons. Otherwise, the CH unit from Gleem Paint is cheaper.


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

What sort of material are you planning on spraying with the CH?


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

romanf said:


> What sort of material are you planning on spraying with the CH?


Polyacrylic and Poly-urethane clear-coat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thrifty 

Here's one for 15% off..

=======




Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> I agree, if I could get one of those coupons. Otherwise, the CH unit from Gleem Paint is cheaper.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob

Thanks a lot. I'll give it a shot.

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome TTG


=========

quote=Thrifty Tool Guy;140287]Bob

Thanks a lot. I'll give it a shot.

TTG[/quote]


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob,

Whatever happened to your router bit supplier (Gino?) from Vancouver? His ebay site has been empty for several months.

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TTG

He is back from his vacation  and up and running aging..
I just got a new bit from him on Wed.

eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set

======



Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Bob,
> 
> Whatever happened to your router bit supplier (Gino?) from Vancouver? His ebay site has been empty for several months.
> 
> TTG


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob,

I picked-up the HF HVLP sprayer last weekend and the coupon worked fine. Hopefully, I'll get to try it out tomorrow or Sunday.

Thanks again,

TTG


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i cant find this sprayer on the hf site??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

==========



levon said:


> i cant find this sprayer on the hf site??


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ,

sometimes i have a hard time pulling up certain tools on the hf page.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm considering buying a small hvlp system similar to the HF one.
It's called Revolution Nuair Graffiti.
Here's a pic.









and here's the specs

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS:
* Compressor 600W
* Air flow 1650 L / min
* Pressure 0.15 - 0.35 bar
* 1.8 mm spray nozzle
* Paint tank capacity 1 L
* The maximum density of the liquid 23 to DIN / SEC
* Hose length 1.8 m

I'd appreciate it if any of you HF owners could compare the specs and let me know if you think this one might be of a similar decency. Also, do those HF ones spray water based acrylics and water based polyurethane ?

Cheers


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

No pic? Where is it available please?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Peter,
There's a big pic of it in my post, at least I can see it. Not sure why you can't.
Check it out here.
Pistolet malarski Graffity

I saw it in Bauhaus for about 899 kuna I think.
On that site it says the supply to OBI, Baumaxx, Brico and Mercur as well.
It also says they are part of the Nutool UK group of companies which includes Stanley ?
Bauhaus also has a new bench tool range called Rexon. The portable table saw is the best 1 on the market here that I've seen, and their other stuff looks to be pretty decent quality.
Welcome to REXON UK (2009)
They don't have the complete range unfortunately.
One strange thing that will only interet you is that Bauhaus is reorganizing the whole store on Jankomir and the shipped in a bunch of Germans(or Austrian?) to do the job ! No wonder there's so many unemployed people here.
On your recommendation, I'm going to get the Lidl belt sander today, it's back in stock for about 230kn .


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Gav

No, your original picture still doesn't show. The HVLP unit looks OK but I don't know anything about HVLP, so I'm not the one to ask. 
The new Lidl belt sander is a different one from the one they offered previously. The new one is 600w whereas the one I got was 900w. It should be OK, though. Just make sure it isn't an unusual belt size. I still can't find any suppliers of the blades for that Parkside Multitool. Piranha have confirmed that theirs won't fit, which is a pity, because their prices were quite reasonable and Lidl aren't offering spare ones.

I don't think Stanley are anything to do with Nutool. Nutool are all far East stuff. I didn't know Stanley had taken over Facom, the French tool manufacturer and I was surprised to have missed that they are merging with Black & Decker.
Stanley Works - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think Bauhaus did something similar when they first set up the Jankomir store. The original one is the one over on the other side of Zagreb.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a couple fo corrections on my previous post. It was Baumaxx that have the hvlp system not Bauhaus. Bauhaus do have the other compressors by Nuair though. The other thing is that on further research it seems that nuair just make Stanley labeled compressors.
They closed the Bauhaus on the other side of town, and built an even bigger one just next door to it with a drive through section !!
I bought the sander and the quality seems decent. The selling point really is the fact you can turn it upside down and mount it to the bench with the included clamps. I bought to mixed sets of sanding belts for it for 10 kn each also. 
If I was a bit more liquid at the moment I wouldn't have hesitated to buy that wet n dry shop vac they have too.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

That looks so spiffy I think I'd buy one if it were available in the US.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> They closed the Bauhaus on the other side of town, and built an even bigger one just next door to it with a drive through section !!
> 
> Good Lord! That place was huge. I used to spend hours in there when I lived in Zagreb. I bought all the granite for the bathrooms at under Eur10/m2 and was fascinated, seeing it on the pallets with the original shipping tags still on them, seeing it had come from China to Bremen by boat, then from Bremen to Zagreb by rail and that everyone had still made a profit, despite the low price.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. If you watch out, they'll probably have them again in a couple of months. They are a regular item with them.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You'll laugh at this Peter.
So as I said, I bought the sander and 2 sets of sanding belts for it which were also Parkside. It says on the belt packet 'suitable for any standard size belt sander (eg. Parkside)' . Upon getting home I got out the sander, opened up the packet of belts, and wouldn't you know it !! They were too big !!!
Can't wait to hear what they have to say about that when I go back to Lidl.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> You'll laugh at this Peter.
> So as I said, I bought the sander and 2 sets of sanding belts for it which were also Parkside. It says on the belt packet 'suitable for any standard size belt sander (eg. Parkside)' . Upon getting home I got out the sander, opened up the packet of belts, and wouldn't you know it !! They were too big !!!
> Can't wait to hear what they have to say about that when I go back to Lidl.


Hi Gav

What are they, 75 x 533mm ? They fit the previous one that I have. I almost picked up some more today, but realised when I got home that I've 4 packs in stock already.
If you've still got the receipt Lidl will take them back with no problem.
Lidl can be a bit disorganised that way.
I'm still waiting for an answer from them about what we are supposed to do for spare blades for that multi-tool when no-one else's fit.
They've obviously got someone that knows what they are doing on quality and design, but they are not joined up to the marketing guys, as they often miss out on the most important spec element when they advertise and they are definitely not joined up to the buying guys when they need consumables and don't offer them always.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like yours are 75 x 457mm. They are still a readily available size, although the ones I saw on Amazon UK were not as cheap as Lidl does belts for. A pack of five for 10Kns is a very good price. They seem to cost that each in the UK. You should be able to get them in Baumax cheaply.
Lidl's prices on abrasives are always good and they don't seem to wear out any quicker than Bosch ones at much higher prices.


Cheers

Peter


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Thrifty,

I don't know anything at all about HVLP spray units, but I saw one reviewed/demonstrated on the Woodwhisperer website that looked really good. One nice thing I remember about it was that it came with a unit on wheels to keep your sprayer and stuff on. This looked to me like a great advantage because it keeps the spray gun and container from falling all over the place. It also came with heads/needles so you can use it with water based paints (might cost extra). If you are just looking for the best price you probably have already gotten the advice you need. Good luck with your choice!


----------

